# Fantastic 45 minute lecture on film scoring



## adg21 (Sep 23, 2010)

Jeff Rona's down-to-earth philosophical prose on being a film composer. this isn't the standard composer video interview, it's deep and will almost certainly will make you think about what you're doing (well it did me anyway). 

http://www.artistshousemusic.org/videos/music+industry+profile+film+composer+jeff+rona (http://www.artistshousemusic.org/videos ... +jeff+rona)


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 23, 2010)

I always enjoyed reading Rona's column in KEYBOARD magazine where he discussed film scoring. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## mjc (Sep 24, 2010)

"If you're embarrassed to write a major chord, then this is probably not the field for you"

Great stuff! Thanks for the link. Loved it


----------



## Narval (Sep 24, 2010)

"Film music is a language. … Make sure that you get it."

Brilliant lecture! Thanks!


----------



## PasiP (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I will take a look at it tomorrow. I enjoyed the 'Reel World' book Jeff wrote so this is intriquing..


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link! Love him.


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeff totally nailed this interview.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Personally I found it encouraging, especially to hear him talk about some of his colleagues who aren't classically trained who are also very talented.

It's interesting to explore motivation for the composer... it seems some film / tv composers are permanently frustrated that they are not doing high art, or are forever trying to be "challenging". Personally I see myself as a storyteller first and foremost, so I definitely responded to Jeff's philosophy.


----------



## Narval (Sep 26, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Sep 26 said:


> it seems some film / tv composers are permanently frustrated that they are not doing high art, or are forever trying to be "challenging". Personally I see myself as a storyteller first and foremost, so I definitely responded to Jeff's philosophy.


Yes, me too - "if you're embarrassed to write a major chord..." Priceless!

It's the philosophy of writing meaningfully vs. writing abstractly (or shockingly). Some (most?) music schools simply fail to realize that Avant-garde's reason of existence, which was a negative one from the start btw, no longer operates in today's more practical and positive zeitgeist.


----------



## Ed (Sep 26, 2010)

AWESOME!

Loved this so much.  Made my Sunday


----------



## esteso (Sep 26, 2010)

Great interview! Thanks


----------

